# Cleric Starting Gold?



## Malvoisin

Hey,

Not a hard question, just need some info....and I don't have my PHB handy at the moment.

How much starting gold for a 1st level cleric, according to the PHB?

Thanks!


----------



## Alpha Polaris

5d4x10gp (125)


----------

